# Tax Novice



## georgey (1 Feb 2007)

Hi, 
 I am relatively new to tax and I am just starting to understand some of the basics of Tax. I have recently started using the ROS online facility from the revenue and I have claimed my rent relief online. 
   While looking at my Tax credits and incomes for the years 2005 and 2006, I saw a heading "Total Gross relief Due" with a sizeable amount at the end of it.
Is this due to me and how do I claim it?


----------



## Satanta (1 Feb 2007)

No. The total gross relief due is the total amount of tax relief you were able to claim for that year, not a figure which is still outstanding to be paid to you. 

If you look through the individual credits etc you had for that year, total them all up = total gross relief due.


----------

